# Roller Derby



## Corndog (Oct 25, 2021)

Is there really no thread on Roller Derby on the 'Farms? I am baffled.  I was a part time announcer for my local team back in the mid 2000s.  It's been over a decade since I've had any involvement but it was always full of interesting characters and wacky adventures.  Any one know what the scene is like these days?


----------



## Uncle Sid (Oct 25, 2021)

Enjoy: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dr-juniper-l-simonis-dr-joseph-l-simonis-josie.84537/


----------



## Corndog (Oct 25, 2021)

OOf. In the early 2000s, the skaters almost never shitted on the announcers. Course it was a different time then. A different world.  You are making this Gen-X feel like a boomer.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh  cool, I love roller derby. What was the team you announced for?


----------



## Corndog (Oct 25, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Oh  cool, I love roller derby. What was the team you announced for?


GGRD, but it a lifetime ago.


----------

